# Zeiram



## Starbeast (Jan 14, 2011)




----------



## J Riff (Jan 15, 2011)

Truly wonderful rubbish!


----------



## Starbeast (Mar 28, 2011)

A female bounty hunter from space tracks down a dangerous and powerful villain named Zeiram, she has help from two electricians who get accidently caught up in the alien's battle to the death. Great wild and weird film for sci-fi horror fans.


----------



## bookfan (Apr 11, 2011)

Neat.  I think the movie aired on SciFi channel a long time ago - dubbed of course.  The chick is quite easy on the eyes.  Overall, I prefer the anime which also aired on Scifi channel a long time ago.


----------



## Starbeast (Apr 26, 2011)

*Zeiram 1991*



bookfan said:


> Neat. I think the movie aired on SciFi channel a long time ago - dubbed of course. The chick is quite easy on the eyes. Overall, I prefer the anime which also aired on Scifi channel a long time ago.


 
The live-action movie came out in 1991, and the anime came out in 1993. I saw some clips from the cartoon, and yes it did look pretty cool, I'm going to try to rent it. Thanks *Bookfan* for mentioning the anime adventure.


And yes *J Riff,* I really enjoy bizarre sci-fi horror, because it sure beats the typical over-done films that flood the video stores.


----------

